# Is he a pygmy?



## Animals15 (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Whethers usually don't have big beards regardless of breed.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I would believe he is pygmy or at the very least crossed with pygmy. How stocky is he? They both look narrow to me, but he is an acceptable color and his horns aren't glaringly not pygmy (to me...not great with horns). I never go by beards... I've had does with huge beards and wethers with none... *shrug* 

They are cuties!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

She looks like a character! 








Here is my doe  I can't find a picture of her brother currently, but she got the prettier hair genes. lol.


----------



## Animals15 (Sep 28, 2017)

She is cute! I love her coloration!


----------



## Animals15 (Sep 28, 2017)

What is her name and her breed?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm going to guess that Euchre has some Nigerian Dwarf in him as well as Pygmy. And your doe does look to be full Pygmy.

This is Midge, my only doe with a beard. I have a soft spot for bearded does, LOL.


----------



## Animals15 (Sep 28, 2017)

Midge is adorable! I love her beard as well!  From looking at her she looks like she would have a gentle sweet personality.
Thank you for your reply, I looked up pics and articles about Nigerians after I saw your reply and Euchre looks a lot like them!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Judging by both your doe's legs seem a little too long to be a full pygmy, maybe she is a cross with nigerian. and your wether looks mostly nigerian.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

My does have beards, but they come and go. It appears to be completely hormone related in my herd.

Your goats look sweet, healthy, and well cared for. I'm so glad they have you, whatever breeds they are.

I also think your doe is a full Pygmy, and your wether is not.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

They appear to be mixed. Check out npga-pygmy.com they have a lot of information on the Pygmy breed.


----------



## Animals15 (Sep 28, 2017)

Thank you everyone for your helpful replys!


----------

